# You'll never geuss what this is!



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

A flower petal.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Hehe nope it aint no flower

try again


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

:? hmmm, i have no idea, i thought it was a flower petal too... hmm im goin to say inside a rock lol..  :lol:


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

hmm looks like a painting! lol
i have no idea!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

sunset?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Some type of paint strokes?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

A rock or fossil or pottery???


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> A rock or fossil or pottery???


Thats my next guess!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Nope its not a rock, fossil, pottery or a sunset.

Popartshop and mell are warm in the fact that it will become a painting but thats no what it is.

I'm enjoying this!! 

try again!!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

colored Sand?????


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Hehe nope its not coloured sand either

keep trying


----------



## Merryl PH (Feb 10, 2008)

Well the first thin that came to mind first was part of a horses rump with the sky in the background...Even though dont know what it is its got some kool colouring.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Is it a shell?


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Hehe this is soo fun! Nope its not a shell or a horses rump.
Keep trying. Someone will get it



ten years later

Nope its not a duck

LOL!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

you said it will become a painting. hmm

I'm going to say either colored pencils blended together or crayons blended together


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

ooohhhhh....hmmmmm



Nope!!!



Haha!!


Nah 

come on peeps!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No idea! I think you should tell us! LOL


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i agree with FGR, i think you should tell us, or at least give us a huge hint


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

water color
or paint?


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

oohhhh I dont know should I tell you??


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes!! LOL


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

*sigh* :roll: 
Ok so I had the flu right and I got sick of listening to the music on my phone so I started taking goofy pictures of myself. And as I took a picture I accidently moved and got the picture you see!!

Happy!! :lol: :lol:


----------

